# International Securities and Derivatives Group



## Roughnut (8 November 2012)

Hi Guys ,
I am a newby to this forum. Does anybody know anything about this group in Queensland?According to their website they provide a daily F x report and the few results they show are phenominal 
Cheers


----------



## cynic (10 November 2012)

Roughnut said:


> Hi Guys ,
> I am a newby to this forum. Does anybody know anything about this group in Queensland?According to their website they provide a daily F x report and the few results they show are phenominal
> Cheers




Why not save yourself some time and expense by simply cutting out the middleman and going directly to Interactive Brokers?

As you appear to be upramping this company can you please confirm their office location. The website and linked materials seem somewhat confused in this regard -are they in Southport(QLD) or Geelong(VIC) ? 
In case you were previously unaware, I thought I'd better mention that there is a significant geographical difference/distance between the aforementioned locations.

Also, there appear to be a number of deficiencies within this website, (e.g. missing links). Did you do this yourself? I cannot help but wonder whether the website code was simply copied from another company and a few details (i.e. company name, linked documents etc.) hastily altered to reflect your own. Perhaps a little more thoroughness before your next attempt at upramping might be in order.


----------



## Roughnut (14 November 2012)

cynic said:


> Why not save yourself some time and expense by simply cutting out the middleman and going directly to Interactive Brokers?
> 
> 
> As you appear to be upramping this company can you please confirm their office location. The website and linked materials seem somewhat confused in this regard -are they in Southport(QLD) or Geelong(VIC) ?
> ...




It was not my intention to upramp/promote the company and the only info I had was obtained from a Google search. I thought that the result looked too good to be true which was why I posted the question , little thinking that the response would be from a smart$%#^


----------

